# 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 swap engine 350z



## kayd15 (May 31, 2014)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 with a blown motor and my buddy has a good 3.5l engine from a 350z but it's rwd can this be used in my Altima?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

kayd15 said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 with a blown motor and my buddy has a good 3.5l engine from a 350z but it's rwd can this be used in my Altima?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Where theres a will there a way. I am pretty sure you will need an adapter plate for the trans to bolt up. and then theres an issue with clearance. Why not just make yours the same as the 350. First what year is the 350 there are 2 poweplant versions one with 270hp the other 318 i think. I have a Altima SE-R and the only difference i have found with my motor vs the ho 350 is the intake manifold and a tune.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

kayd15 said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 with a blown motor and my buddy has a good 3.5l engine from a 350z but it's rwd can this be used in my Altima?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not the blocks! The engine blocks are different betwwen the FWD and RWD VQ35DE


----------

